# best LOW cost thing to do on big island



## carl2591 (Apr 1, 2013)

heading to big island late sept on kona side. Going to have car.

want to see volcanos and beach. 

other things to see? only have 7 days and wife to please..


----------



## DazedandConfused (Apr 1, 2013)

Here are some good sites

http://www.govisithawaii.com/2007/10/25/best-big-island-budget-fun/

http://www.gadling.com/2010/01/27/big-island-hawaii-a-budget-travel-guide/


----------



## ricoba (Apr 1, 2013)

Hapuna or Mauna Kea Beach....

Both FREE but for Mauna Kea, arrive early to get parking.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2013)

Not too far down the hill from the Volcano National Park:  Akatsuka Orchid Garden. It's amazing, and free.  http://www.akatsukaorchid.com

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 1, 2013)

Mauna Lani beach, easier to get in, no guard shack.  Parking with restroom, follow trail through lava field with historic markers, see ancient shelter in lava tube cave, fish ponds, about a mile to the beach.  Just past Shops, next left then first right to park.

For a cheap luau experience have early dinner at Tommy Bahamas in Mauna Lani shops on Thursday, free fire dancer show on the stage at 7pm, same dancers that perform at Mauna Kea luau.

Drive up to Hawi and window shop the antique and art galleries, try the chuck wagon BBQ. Stop at Manakua Nut Factory and munch on free samples and 100% Kona coffee. If you play golf, just past Hawi on the left is a public park, all the way at the end is a nice pitch putt par 3 nine holes, $10 all you want to play. Tennis courts and ball fields too. Nice clean restrooms in the park if the coffee samples work on you.


----------



## janej (Apr 2, 2013)

Snorkel!   It is the best place for offshore snorkeling IMHO.


----------



## fillde (Apr 2, 2013)

Breakfast at Lava Java. Kona coffee, cinnamon roll and great views with local music.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2013)

Lunch at the Kona Brewery.  Excellent food, and the beer is really, really cold.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2013)

janej said:


> Snorkel!   It is the best place for offshore snorkeling IMHO.



+1
Snorkel at two step by the Place of Refuge. 

I also recommend the Lava Java for breakfast.


----------



## oldseed (Apr 2, 2013)

slip said:


> +1
> Snorkel at two step by the Place of Refuge.
> 
> I also recommend the Lava Java for breakfast.



+2 for going to "two-steps" for snorkeling.  just an awesome experience.

all the best things in big island are basically/near free... 

driving along the north road to wai'po valley and checking out the waterfalls along the way.. on the east side checking out the volcanoes, on the south side visiting a mac nut farm and snorkeling at the black/green beach (i forget what it's called)... on the west side hanging out in kona, driving along the mountains, enjoying the great view, and of course two steps.  along the way there's tons of beaches.

oh, and i didn't do this, but friends have told me it was awesome -- if u like coffee check out the plantations in kona for the freshest coffee ever.

we covered all that in 7 days no prob.  you'll love it.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 2, 2013)

fillde said:


> Breakfast at Lava Java. Kona coffee, cinnamon roll and great views with local music.



This reminded me, there is a new beachfront place called Lava Lava Cafe at A-Bay.  We didn't purchase anything but went down to watch sunset one evening and enjoyed listening to the free entertainment. . 

My wife had lunch there and it was $15-$20 for burgers or Kailua pork sandwich.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2013)

oldseed said:


> snorkeling at the black/green beach (i forget what it's called)...



Punalu'u is the black sand beach. Papakōlea Beach is the green sand beach near South Point by Na'alehu.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2013)

Go to the Sheraton Hotel at Keauhou Bay for sunset cocktails on the lanai, and stay to watch the manta rays after dark.  Free.

Dave


----------



## momeason (Apr 2, 2013)

The best thing we did on the Big island was a special hike and tour by the park rangers. In 1998, we went on a hike through the rain forest on a Wednesday. We went to see an underground, pristine lava tube on the ranger led hike. It was the 2nd favorite family activity during our 2 week Hawaii trip.
We had to call one week in advance and make a free reservation. Only 12 people are taken on the hike once a week. I think I found it in the book Hawaii Revealed. 
Anyway, call Hawaii Volcanoes National Park and see if it is still offered.
We also enjoyed the black sand beach and all the waterfalls. It is a lovely island. We stayed in a guest house very close to the national Park, not in Kona.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 2, 2013)

ricoba said:


> Hapuna or Mauna Kea Beach....



That was my first thought.

Take a walk around the Hilton Waikoloa Hotel Grounds.  It's how I start off every morning.  There's lots of art and sculptures.  You can take a ride on the tram and boats.  The grounds are lush and gorgeous. And you can also watch the dolphins.


----------



## lynne (Apr 2, 2013)

*Hapua Beach parking access...*



ricoba said:


> Hapuna or Mauna Kea Beach....
> 
> Both FREE but for Mauna Kea, arrive early to get parking.



unless you are a resident


----------



## lynne (Apr 2, 2013)

jehb2 said:


> That was my first thought.
> 
> Take a walk around the Hilton Waikoloa Hotel Grounds.  It's how I start off every morning.  There's lots of art and sculptures.  You can take a ride on the tram and boats.  The grounds are lush and gorgeous. And you can also watch the dolphins.



You can park for free across from the parking entrance to the Hilton Waikoloa.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Lunch at the Kona Brewery.  Excellent food, and the beer is really, really cold.
> 
> Dave



+1 - Their lunch special is great!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 3, 2013)

*Sea Horses*



carl2591 said:


> heading to big island late sept on kona side. Going to have car.
> 
> want to see volcanos and beach.
> 
> other things to see? only have 7 days and wife to please..



My Husband and I found a Sea Horse Farm just outside of the Kona Airport on the way to the Waikoloa.  It is part of the Environmental Development Center.
You get to see how they propagate the Sea Horses as well as hold them in your hands.  A different experience.


----------



## brigechols (Apr 3, 2013)

Visit a farmers market.  The Kailua Village Farmers Market is terrific as well as the Hilo Farmers market.


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Apr 3, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Lunch at the Kona Brewery.  Excellent food, and the beer is really, really cold.
> 
> Dave



Definitely worth a visit...can't wait to get back next year!


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 3, 2013)

WOW so much to do,, so little time. 

I know there is one forum for leaving stuff behind at resorts in hawaii for others to use. . Does anyone leave 
mask, fins, etc at times?? I would like to snorkel but not wanting to buy stuff just to lv due to the stupid airlines rules relating to suitcases and such. Plus i bet equipment there is quite more costly than here, aka mainland.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2013)

carl2591 said:


> WOW so much to do,, so little time.
> 
> I know there is one forum for leaving stuff behind at resorts in hawaii for others to use. . Does anyone leave
> mask, fins, etc at times?? I would like to snorkel but not wanting to buy stuff just to lv due to the stupid airlines rules relating to suitcases and such. Plus i bet equipment there is quite more costly than here, aka mainland.



Rent from Snorkel Bob's. You can get what fits, not what was left behind.  And it's very cheap.

Second option:  Buy it at Costco, use it, determine whether you like it, then return it for a refund if you no longer want it.  This sounds fishy, but it's built into the prices you pay.  (My spouse is a Refund Cashier at Costco, and says it happens all the time.)

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 3, 2013)

I have mask snorkel and short fins in a small backpack, it goes on every trip over with me.  Don't get the large fins, if you go paddle boating the fish just hide, I like to just float in the waves.  I have the small fins in case the tide is moving in or out, for a little safety cushion.  Get a good SPF 50 long sleeve shirt, you can get a good burn.


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 3, 2013)

how about the volcano park.. i see two ways to get there from kona side, saddle  rd or just head down 11. 

in looking at sat view there appears to be some roads down to volcano art center gallery.. is that for official only cars or can general public drive down there.

costs for park


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 3, 2013)

VNP is $10 a car load, good for a full week access.  We drove down and spent one night at KMC, if you have any military connections they can book.  You may be able to get this rate.
http://www.kmc-volcano.com/images1/rollback-extended.jpg

KMC is 300 yds from the rim trail, just 1/4 mile past steam vents.  We went up to Jagger overlook after dark, you can see the cauldron glowing.  Walked the rim trail in am to steam vents.

You can visit volcano house and gallery, you get a map at entrance.

We drove down 11 then returned on Saddle, stopped in Hilo to shop before going back over.  11 was a better drive at dusk, wouldn't want to do saddle after dark.


----------



## jlr10 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hawaiian Tropical Botanical Gardens North of Hilo. Take the 4 mile scenic drive off Highway 19 and it is located along this road. ( Wear the bug spray they provide or plan on being a blood donor.) Beautiful gardens, small waterfalls and beautiful views.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 4, 2013)

Remember, anything you can get a tour for, you can do on your own. Just rent a jeep and get a map.


----------



## momeason (Apr 4, 2013)

carl2591 said:


> how about the volcano park.. i see two ways to get there from kona side, saddle  rd or just head down 11.
> 
> in looking at sat view there appears to be some roads down to volcano art center gallery.. is that for official only cars or can general public drive down there.
> 
> costs for park



The hike I told you about above is at the park. I do not remember the entrance fees to the park. Must have reservations for the Wednesday hike..only 12 spots.
Great hike. You can call Hawaii's parks toll free from the mainland.


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a older Hawaii reveled book from 2008 i got at Half.com for like 2 bucks. It has a lot of good info on stuff.  I show my wife the good recommendations and she is like.. "we need to stay for a couple weeks to do all this,, works for me" now if we could just win that dang lottery..


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 17, 2013)

carl2591 said:


> I have a older Hawaii reveled book from 2008 i got at Half.com for like 2 bucks. It has a lot of good info on stuff.  I show my wife the good recommendations and she is like.. "we need to stay for a couple weeks to do all this,, works for me" now if we could just win that dang lottery..




And now you know why so many people keep returning to Hawaii time and time again. I lived on Oahu for several years as a teenager, left when I joined the Navy, and I've been going back to Hawaii ever since - which is now more than 40 years. It never gets old. 

Dave


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 18, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> And now you know why so many people keep returning to Hawaii time and time again. I lived on Oahu for several years as a teenager, left when I joined the Navy, and I've been going back to Hawaii ever since - which is now more than 40 years. It never gets old.
> 
> Dave



I hear you dave.. it a lot easier to get there from you neck of the wood than mine.. it a 4 hr flight just to LAX from here?? 
we go to Caribbean more often due to closeness and direct flights to DR, PR and VI.. 

thank for the info.


----------



## deryll (Apr 18, 2013)

*Mana Road. Awesome day drive*

Rent a Jeep and drive Mana Road,  do a google search and research it was a blast driving in and out of clouds, having horses and other wild life follow us.

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-s...awaii/trail/mana-road/prd_167696_4543crx.aspx


----------



## post-it (Apr 19, 2013)

Going to Big Island next year.  All these ideas are great!


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 21, 2013)

found this on franko's hawaii map.. frankomaps.com  and the circle island tour
http://www.hawaiidiscount.com/tours/bigisland/landexcursions/grand-circle.htm

has anyone done this and what was the feeling... good, bad, ugly...

thanks


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 22, 2013)

google show time on map from kona to VNP at about 2 hrs 30 min.. going hwy 11.  anyone know if that is good time to use for planning or should we add 30 min to this for traffic etc..


it shows going hawaii belt rd and saddle road time to VNP at 3hrs.. again good or need to add time for pulling hills on the way.. i tend not to stay at speed when pulling hills. I let the car find it range in teh power zone and stay there.. 

in my 3.9L impala fully loaded going up black mtn in western NC, a 7% grade on I40, i found running about 45 MPH at about 1700 RPM getting some 15 MPG feels best to engine.. if i try to keep up with traffic at speed limit which is 55 in that stretch my MPG falls to 5.. 

 so it take me a couple more mins to get to top, on the other side i catch most of the bozo's that passed me spewing out all that sulfur, or what ever that smell is,  trying to keep up with the other bozo's running 60 MPH up hill..

but i drigress... :ignore:


----------



## Travelclam (Apr 26, 2013)

*snorkel gear*



BMWguynw said:


> Rent from Snorkel Bob's. You can get what fits, not what was left behind.  And it's very cheap.
> 
> Second option:  Buy it at Costco, use it, determine whether you like it, then return it for a refund if you no longer want it.  This sounds fishy, but it's built into the prices you pay.  (My spouse is a Refund Cashier at Costco, and says it happens all the time.)
> 
> Dave



Just wondering if renting, whether they have ones for little kids, like 7 yr olds?  or do they sell these little gear too at the stores?

B


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2013)

carl2591 said:


> google show time on map from kona to VNP at about 2 hrs 30 min.. going hwy 11.  anyone know if that is good time to use for planning or should we add 30 min to this for traffic etc..
> 
> 
> it shows going hawaii belt rd and saddle road time to VNP at 3hrs.. again good or need to add time for pulling hills on the way.. i tend not to stay at speed when pulling hills. I let the car find it range in teh power zone and stay there..
> ...




I can't say about the Saddle Road time, as I've never driven it.  (Next trip?)  But time sounds about right from Kona to VNP on Hwy11, if you don't stop anywhere.  Keep in mind it's a two-lane road, in some places it's VERY crooked.  And it's the only road.  You may find yourself stuck behind a slower moving vehicle (or six or ten) with no way around.  Best not to plan things on too tight of a schedule, or you'll end up frustrated, or worse. 

Second to that, if you want to stop and enjoy the sights along the way, the trip gets even longer.  There are many, many things to see between Kona and VNP, not the least of which is the amazing black sand beach at Punalu'u, where sea turtles haul out to sun themselves.  It's a pretty awesome sight.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2013)

Travelclam said:


> Just wondering if renting, whether they have ones for little kids, like 7 yr olds?  or do they sell these little gear too at the stores?
> 
> B



I'd recommend you check and see.  I know my local Costco sells kid-sized snorkel gear, so I'd think the stores in Hawaii would as well.  Snorkel Bobs has gear to fit everyone.  If you intend to keep it, places like WalMart would likely have it, too.

Dave


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 27, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I can't say about the Saddle Road time, as I've never driven it.  (Next trip?)  But time sounds about right from Kona to VNP on Hwy11, if you don't stop anywhere.  Keep in mind it's a two-lane road, in some places it's VERY crooked.  And it's the only road.  You may find yourself stuck behind a slower moving vehicle (or six or ten) with no way around.  Best not to plan things on too tight of a schedule, or you'll end up frustrated, or worse.
> 
> Second to that, if you want to stop and enjoy the sights along the way, the trip gets even longer.  There are many, many things to see between Kona and VNP, not the least of which is the amazing black sand beach at Punalu'u, where sea turtles haul out to sun themselves.  It's a pretty awesome sight.
> 
> Dave




great info dave.. 
i googled the black sand beach and found the area.. also did a google street view and saw the sign on HWY 11.. will make sure to turn off and check that out on way to VNP. It looks to be about a mile or so off 11 so not to bad.. i figure we allow 20 min for that at least.. 

thanks again and keep em coming..


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 27, 2013)

carl2591 said:


> great info dave..
> i googled the black sand beach and found the area.. also did a google street view and saw the sign on HWY 11.. will make sure to turn off and check that out on way to VNP. It looks to be about a mile or so off 11 so not to bad.. i figure we allow 20 min for that at least..
> 
> thanks again and keep em coming..




Carl, that beach is an easy on-and-off the highway to see.  It's a popular stop with tour buses and such.  Not a problem.  (And for future reference, the VI Sea Mountain timeshare is located on the same street.  You drive past it to get to the Punalu'u parking area.  This is the southernmost timeshare on the Big Island, as far as I know.)

When leaving the beach, there is an exit road that brings you back to the highway a bit closer to the VNP.  Turn right, and you're back on track.  Easy.

There are lots of other places to stop too, depending on your needs.  In Na'alehu (about 20 minutes before you arrive at the black sand beach) is the Punalu'u Bakery.  They offer awesome baked Hawaiian treats, sweet breads, sandwiches, ice cream, cold beverages, fresh Kona coffee, and such.  And they have clean restrooms. It's a nice pitstop after driving down from Kona.  http://www.bakeshophawaii.com

If you haven't gotten hold of the current Big Island Revealed book yet, you really should do so. There are lots of easy and free ideas in there.  http://www.hawaiirevealed.com

Dave


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 3, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> If you haven't gotten hold of the current Big Island Revealed book yet, you really should do so. There are lots of easy and free ideas in there.  http://www.hawaiirevealed.com
> 
> Dave



my neighbor who is going with us just got the newest book and the iphone app. 
between the two of us we should be dangerous with info.. :ignore:

so at this point we have or are going to book tour from Hilo on BLue Hawaii helicopter over volcano. we are planning to do that at 11 am and then afterwards drive down to VNP and at least go to jagger museum and see that. So i guess that mean we will be doing saddle road during the day.. 

any suggestion on how long.. google show it at like 1.5 hrs over. i am figureing 2 at least and maybe 2.5 to be safe. ??? 

also doing a snorkel tour with fairwinds group on boat. 

have not look for LUAU to attend.. i mentioned the free one but got rebuffed.. most see free a cheap.. i see it as "for me"   so any suggestion on good low cost LUAU near kona area south.


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 3, 2013)

*snorkel bob laua*

has anyone done a snorkel bob deal for laua.  


http://snorkelbob.com/cgi-local/Sof...ona.htm?L+scstore+kxxm8287ffa642a6+1372915096


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

We went on the Fair Winds snorkel, highly recommended.
We also stayed at the Royal Kona a few years ago. We didn't go to the luau.
We've been to quite a few already but we did go down by the pool when it 
Started and it did look like it would be alright. They had a smaller stage but they
Also moved around during the performance. 

While your there go to Don the Beachcomber and have a Mai Tai. Those are still
The best I've ever had and use those to compare all others.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 3, 2013)

slip said:


> While your there go to Don the Beachcomber and have a Mai Tai. Those are still the best I've ever had and use those to compare all others.




Jeff, I think you're on to something there:  A theme vacation! Who has the best Mai Tai's on the island?  The ultimate pub crawl.  (Accent on "crawl."   ) If I don't get arrested for DUI, that could be a lot of fun! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2013)

This is a good idea and Kona's a great place for it. There's a lot of places
In staggering, I mean walking distance.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 4, 2013)

slip said:


> This is a good idea and Kona's a great place for it. There's a lot of places
> In staggering, I mean walking distance.




I see we have more than one thing in common.  I don't usually drink at home, but when I'm on vacation in Hawaii, I feel like I need to support the local economy -- one Mai Tai at a time...  

Dave


----------



## daventrina (Jul 4, 2013)

oldseed said:


> +2 for going to "two-steps" for snorkeling.


+3 for "two-steps" :whoopie:
The entrance at "two-step" where yuo just sit on the step ... plop in ... and off you go.



hi06720uw 121 by dntanderson, on Flickr

The entrance from below:



hi06720uw 120 by dntanderson, on Flickr

The shelf at "two-step"



hi06720uw 074 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Looking at "two-step" snorkelers up towards the shelf from below (from 60 feet).



hi06720uw 049 by dntanderson, on Flickr



carl2591 said:


> how about the volcano park.. i see two ways to get there from kona side, saddle  rd or just head down 11.


From Kona, one would have to drive north for a while to Waikoloa to get to saddle road before heading south... Probably still shorter time wise depending on traffic south of Kona.



lprstn said:


> Remember, anything you can get a tour for, you can do on your own. Just rent a jeep and get a map.


Almost... some tours have special access to some areas that you can't get to on your own. But there are PLENTY of other places to stay busy.



BMWguynw said:


> Carl, that beach is an easy on-and-off the highway to see.


The harder on-and-off would be the black sand beach at the end of the road to the sea. About 14 miles off the highway. There was us and one other couple fishing...



P7240177y by dntanderson, on Flickr




P7240195y by dntanderson, on Flickr

At VNP there is the Thurston Lava Tube:



P7240268y by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## daventrina (Jul 4, 2013)

This black sand beach is about a short (~3 mile) 10-20 min drive south of the Energy Park.




P7290046y by dntanderson, on Flickr

Down this "road" where the white coral marks out the "road":



P7290039y by dntanderson, on Flickr

To the north, past the sea monkey farm is this little gem:



hi06720 122 by dntanderson, on Flickr




hi06720 128 by dntanderson, on Flickr

A little further north of Kona, we found the little gem of a beach:



hi06721 194 by dntanderson, on Flickr

down what Revealed called this very nasty 4-wheel drive road:



hi06721 161 by dntanderson, on Flickr

but there were only a few nasty parts... most of it was more like this...



hi06721 152 by dntanderson, on Flickr
One would want to be sure to be out of there before dark.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 4, 2013)

*Past Kahala...*

In the far northwest corner of North Kahala... there are these two amazing spots.

Mookini Heiau, one of Hawaii's oldest and most sacred historical sites.



hi06721 096 by dntanderson, on Flickr




hi06721 097 by dntanderson, on Flickr

and Kamehameha Akahi Aina Hanua, the birthplace of Kamehameha I:



hi06721 112 by dntanderson, on Flickr




hi06721 115 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Cost to see both ... some time and gas. Both awesome.

This is a nice stop along the way...



hi08-715 095 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2013)

We loved 2 step also. DeniseM mentioned it about a month before our Big
Island trip a few years ago. It's easy to find and we walked right out there
Like we've been going there for years. It was great and the fish numbers were
Fantastic. 

Dave

I'm settling for one if those bagged freeze and drink things. I got a Blue
Hawaiian. It's pretty good and a great day to enjoy the shade on the deck.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 4, 2013)

Someone mentioned Waipiʻo Valley ( a picture is worth a thousand words ... so here are 5000+ a few words) 




hi08-715 009 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Many folks walk down (seems we always finds folks interested in a ride back up). It is STEEP, and 4-wheel drive is required to go down the hill. There is a crunched car as a reminder. A number of times as we were creeping down the hill in 4-low, the tires would slip on the pavement.




hi08-715 042 by dntanderson, on Flickr




P7170822y by dntanderson, on Flickr




hi06717 057 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Most folks stop where the "road" crosses the river. If you are not most folks like us, be VERY CAREFUL to not get washed down stream! And be VERY aware of flash floods where you MAY NOT BE ABLE TO GET BACK ACROSS!



P7170831 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 4, 2013)

slip said:


> Dave
> 
> I'm settling for one if those bagged freeze and drink things. I got a Blue
> Hawaiian. It's pretty good and a great day to enjoy the shade on the deck.




I'll have to look for that.  I'm lazy enough to want to be spoiled by attractive, witty table service. LOL! 

Dave


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 8, 2013)

the valley of the kings, "pictured above" is a a great place! My husband and I (in our younger more frugal years) decided we would just walk down, which wasn't bad..but the walking up...well we made a memory. 
I loved taking a day and driving all the way around. 
I am a history buff and I loved seeking out the historic sites, but that takes a lot of time and interest, but the big island is the best for this. 
I can't speak for all the resorts or islands, but at Marriott resorts they often have a leave one take one for floats, beach toys...


----------

